# Officer career route - first 5 years



## keganv (10 May 2011)

Hi all,

I will be completing my Business Degree (accounting) in Spring of 2012 and looking into the possibility of joining the cf as an officer. I am thinking that I would do Logistics officer and try to be based in Esquimalt. A few questions though:

What is the "training" process. I know there is a 15 week BMOQ. I don't speak a word of French. Does this mean I have to become fluent in French? If so, can I do that in Esquimalt or do I have to do it in the East (I live in Vancouver). Also, once done BMOQ, what is next before I get posted and what is the likelihood of actually getting posted in Esquimalt (I wouldn't want to join at all if I have to move to Halifax). 

Finally, once I am posted, what is the general time frame in terms of promotions in the first few years? I know it changes for everybody but I am just curious. Also, what is the initial contract length? I'm not totally set on joining yet, I'm just evaluating the possibilities.
thanks!!

Kegan


----------



## yoman (10 May 2011)

keganv said:
			
		

> Also, once done BMOQ, what is next before I get posted and what is the likelihood of actually getting posted in Esquimalt (I wouldn't want to join at all if I have to move to Halifax).



That in itself is a huge problem. As a member of the Canadian Forces you must be willing to relocate to anywhere in the country at any time. There is absolutely no guarantee you will get posted to Esquimalt after BMOQ or even if you did you may find yourself moving to *insert random city* 4 or 5 years afterwards. Do not bother applying if you are not willing to accept this. 

That being said, you might want to look into the reserves. You are not forced to move from your hometown and you can still be part of the military. Downside is that it's not full time work (unless you get a contract).


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2011)

To echo yoman, I would say that your expectations are totally unrealistic.


----------



## runormal (11 May 2011)

All officers be able to speak french because those are the two official language's of Canada.

As well you won't just have sea postings I am considering joining the navy and was told that when you are not at sea (roughly 40% of the time) you will be doing anything from training, repairs, random reserve unit's or working at CFRC's.

Based on what you have said and the other have said, I wouldn't bother applying.

I know for NCM's that avg contract is 4 years

and it takes roughly 4 years for Ncm's to go private - corporal 4-5 years.

I'm going to assume its roughly the same for officers however the best thing to do would be call a CFRC or like what yoman said try the reserves.


----------



## jwtg (11 May 2011)

runormal said:
			
		

> and it takes roughly 4 years for Ncm's to go private - corporal 4-5 years.
> 
> I'm going to assume its roughly the same for officers however the best thing to do would be call a CFRC or like what yoman said try the reserves.



I don't think most officers experience what you're describing.

I assume you meant 4-5 years for first promotion? (Which wouldn't be to corporal, for officers...)
Promotions for officers vary based on trade and entry plan.  DEO/ROTP will spend much different lengths of time serving as OCdts, for example.


----------



## MJP (11 May 2011)

runormal said:
			
		

> All officers be able to speak french because those are the two official language's of Canada.
> 
> As well you won't just have sea postings I am considering joining the navy and was told that when you are not at sea (roughly 40% of the time) you will be doing anything from training, repairs, random reserve unit's or working at CFRC's.
> 
> ...



Dude honestly if you don't know then don't answer...

Kegan  (BTW cool name only the second time I have seen it spelt that way)

You do not have to speak the other official language when you join.  It is required as an officer to go up past certain ranks but certainly not a showstopper at the lower end of the spectrum, it may just restrict your postings (which for some is ideal).

Others have already touched on your need to stay in one location so i will only echo what they said and that reserves is your best bet.


----------



## Pusser (11 May 2011)

When I was returning to Canada after an overseas posting, I clearly told everyone that I wanted to go back to Halifax because:

1)  I owned a house there
2)  all my stuff was in long term storage there
3)  my wife had a job that her employer had held for her (complete with seniority and accumulated sick leave)
4)  both mine and my wife's families were there as a support network
5)  there was a vacancy opening up in the area in which I was to be employed
6)  I simply loathed the west coast (yes, I said it and still do)

This marked the beginning of an eight year posting to Esquimalt. :facepalm:

Sometimes you just can't win.  It's been 13 years now and I still haven't made it back to Halifax (without buying my own plane ticket).  That's just how life is in the CF.  Accept it or move on.

To add insult to injury, I was told the vacancy I was aware of was not going to happen.  They were definitely not going to move the other guy that year.  They posted him about a month after I got the family settled in my three-bedroom bungalow in Esquimalt (vice my four-bedroom two story house overlooking the harbour in Halifax). :facepalm: :facepalm:

Having said all this, my posting to Esquimalt was actually quite a positive experience in the long run.  I was promoted and I made a killing on real estate when I left.  I still wasn't sorry to see the west coast in my rearview mirror though


----------



## dapaterson (11 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I still wasn't sorry to see the west coast in my rearview mirror though



Having posted that, you realize you're about to get posted back, of course...


----------



## Pusser (11 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Having posted that, you realize you're about to get posted back, of course...



You're probably right.  That's why I keep telling them I hate Ottawa and "want" to go back west. ;D


----------

